# Need Help African Cichlid



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I need you guys help with this I noticed something growing on my female ob peacock about a week and half ago i seperated her from the other fish first i thought it was a war wound but than it just kept on growing i have no idea what it is and how i can cure her my water good have no issues with the water i test it every couple days and water changes 1-2x a week

Hope someone can tell me what it is amd how to cute it

Thank you for your time


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Nobody knows what is going on with her?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Could be a tumour, could be that she got attacked and its trying to heal over. I'm not sure though, never seen anything like it on any of my cichlids.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know what that is either, but I would treat with salt.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

smccleme said:


> I don't know what that is either, but I would treat with salt.


When you say salt do you mean epsom salt?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Canning or kosher salt.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

where do you guys get kosher salt from and how much do i put in a 15 gallon tank? 1 teaspoon per 10g?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I use sea salt or kosher salt if it has no additives. Its saved many of fish for me already and seems to be the best thing you can do for a stressed fish. I usually do somewhere around 1 Tablespon per 10 g but don't ever measure its just a eyeball thing from cooking so much.

Not sure its going to help with that since it looks like a growth of some sort but its still worth a shot! Goodluck


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Where can i get kosher salt from and what kind do i need?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Any grocery store. Can also be called canning salt. Just make sure it has no additives. The only ingredient should be salt.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Do Epsom salt and marine salt. Table spoon of each per 10 gallons


----------

